# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pas sa viteve "Kosovarët:do te levizin pa viza ne Eu?

## L.M.1

*Pas sa viteve "Kosovarët:do te levizin pa viza ne Eu?*

----------


## Gjinokastra

Lobizmi serb eshte vene kundra shqiptarve per cdo gje !

----------


## sdi-gja

2011-2012 po spatem ndonje Shukolli tjeter ose me keq ndonje jihadist

----------


## toni karlosi

ka mundesi ka viti 2020

----------


## beni33

pas 3   apo   pra 3   viteve   haahah  sa  qesharake    ishte   pytja    jo  inderuar     kosova dote   leviz  ne   EU-   NE  VITIN   2020     nese  kemi fat

----------


## beni33

europianet  e  kan  kuptuar  mir   problemin    ton  ata     e  din se  saher  qe    shqiptaret  nervozohen    europa e   dergon je   perfaqsues    ne kosove dhe    na   thot   i dua   kosovaret     ne  shqip    kuptohet    dhe  ne    knaqesmi    du ke   qesh   mendojm se  e  kan  serriozisht    ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## davidd

te pakten edhe per nja 100 vjet te tjera po. une mendoj nga viti 2150, varet se sa shpejt e adoptojne kulturen evropjane kosovaret

----------


## RockStar

Me shpejt se qe mendojme edhe na vet.

----------


## Edvin83

Per sa kohe qe Tirana zyrtare u ben dhurata serbeve, ndoshta shqiptaret e Kosoves nuk do te levizin kurre pa viza ne BE.

----------

